
Paper finds a surprising link between warmer temperatures and math test scores - staunch
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2015/05/12/paper-finds-a-surprising-link-between-warm-temperatures-and-math-test-scores/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9533502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9533502)

~~~
staunch
Thanks.

------
staunch
I can already imagine this link being shot around offices during the constant
AC Thermostat Wars that take place.

